# TAIPEI | Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei | 127m | 28 fl | U/C



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

西門町中華大樓都更 Solaria西鐵飯店─台北西門20190522-4 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

西門町中華大樓都更 Solaria西鐵飯店─台北西門20190522-5 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

西門町中華大樓都更 Solaria西鐵飯店─台北西門20190522-6 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20200618 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20201122-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20201122-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20201212 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210123-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210123-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210227 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210402 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210711-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210711-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210831 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210923-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210923-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20210923-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20211106 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

wrong project (edited)


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20220227 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20220518-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20220518-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Wanhua Fuxing Public House Development 萬華福星社會住宅 20220518-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

Taipei Wanhua Fuxing Public House Development 萬華福星社會住宅 20220518-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei West Gateway YeaShin Hua Wei 台北西區門戶計畫 亞昕華威 20220518 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## williamchung7 (May 22, 2008)

Taipei Solaria Nishitetsu Hotel Taipei Solaria 西鐵飯店─台北西門 20220708 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------

